# The other stall:



## BJClark (Nov 4, 2009)

Traveling down the interstate and needing to use the restroom, 
I stopped at a rest area and headed to the restroom.

I was barely sitting down when I heard a voice from the other stall saying: 
"Hi, how are you?"

I'm not the type to start a conversation in the restroom and I don't know what got into me,
But I answered, somewhat embarrassed, 
"Doin' just fine!"

And the other person says:
"So what are you up to?"

What kind of question is that? At that point, I'm thinking this is too bizarre so I say: 
"Uhhh, I'm like you, just traveling!"??

At this point I am just trying to get out as fast as I can when I hear another question.
"Can I come over?"

Ok, this question is just too weird for me but I figured I could just be polite and end the conversation. I tell them
"No..I'm a little busy right now!!!"

Then I hear the person say nervously...
"Listen, I'll have to call you back. There's an idiot in the other stall who keeps answering all my questions


Cell phones, don't you just love them!


----------



## Michael (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## au5t1n (Nov 4, 2009)

True story?


----------



## BJClark (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't know..I got it in my e-mail...(I don't have a cell phone)


----------



## Kim G (Nov 4, 2009)

Whether or not that exact conversation is true, it's funny. And I've answered someone in the next stall before I realized they were on their cell phone. I think that's so gross!


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## au5t1n (Nov 4, 2009)

I think the moral of the story is that you shouldn't really be using your cell phone in a restroom stall in the first place.


----------



## bookslover (Nov 4, 2009)

austinww said:


> I think the moral of the story is that you shouldn't really be using your cell phone in a restroom stall in the first place.



I've heard worse conversations than that in public restrooms. You'd be surprised (or, maybe not) at the number of people there are in the world who do not believe in giving themselves any personal privacy at all!

BJ: I'm glad I'm not the only person in the US who doesn't have (and never has had) a cellphone...


----------



## HokieAirman (Nov 4, 2009)

Lol!!! In all the public restrooms I've been in...in airports, at the office, etc...I've NEVER heard someone talking on their cellphone! Is this something that is unique to the fairer sex? That is...talking on a cell phone in the bathroom?

Oh well, maybe I just haven't been in enough public restrooms...


----------



## turmeric (Nov 5, 2009)

HokieAirman said:


> Lol!!! In all the public restrooms I've been in...in airports, at the office, etc...I've NEVER heard someone talking on their cellphone! Is this something that is unique to the fairer sex? That is...talking on a cell phone in the bathroom?


 
Unfortunately, it's not.


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 5, 2009)




----------

